# Glide-Cam rig, Best Bang for Buck to use with 5D3?



## cayenne (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking to get some kind of good glide/steady cam rig. I got the Optenka Steadivid Pro, and just can't seem to get it to work right, I think the 5D3 is too heavy for it with most any lens, and I'm not sure what it would do with a good plate system added into the mix..?

So, anyway, what would you recommend as best bang for the buck to use with the 5D3? What plate system?

I was reading about the Glide Cam 2000...seems interesting and more suited for a Canon 5D3.

Anyone with anecdotal stories experiences on what they'd like to recommend?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Niterider (Jan 28, 2013)

It all depends on what your budget is and what you need. If you need a steadycam setup there is the merlin steadycam, which is a small fortune, but works beautifully if set up and balanced correctly. The glide cam is another solid option which is hard to beat in terms of cost vs. performance. 

Are you looking at a stabilizer for wedding work or for filming a low budget film?

Also, have you considered shoulder mounted rigs? That way you can use follow focus systems.

I have seen a recent deal going on at Lensrentals.com for a redrock support rig if you need a follow focus: 
http://www.lensrentals.com/buy/canon/redrock-captain-stubling-focus-kit-serial-number-capstub1


----------



## javidog (Jan 28, 2013)

I have seen some videos and I am thinking about getting this---http://www.steadigo.com/
Maybe it is worth a look for you. Does anyone here have any experience with it?


----------



## dmosier (Jan 29, 2013)

The Glidecam works great with DSLRs. I personally own an HD4000 with the X-10 support arm and vest.

If you are ONLY going to be putting the camera on the stabilizer (the part that you can use handheld) I would recommend getting the smaller HD2000 as DSLRs are really light cameras. I chose to get the HD4000 because I wanted to use cinema rigs with the DSLRs, or to use actual video cameras that might weigh quite a bit more. With the HD4000 and X-10 arm and vest, I can carry rigs up to 18 pounds. When I put the DSLR on there, even with the extra weight of the rig, I have to add the steel plates that come with the X-10 to give it the inertia it needs for optimal performance.

If you do go with the lighter HD2000, I would not recommend the X-10 as it was designed for heavier rigs. They have a "smaller" support arm and vest system, the Smooth Shooter, but I can't recommend that one either as it only has a single-stage arm instead of the typical dual-stage support arm.

Instead, I would suggest a hybrid system. The Merlin stabilizer is a turd (in my opinion, of course) that, while functioning just fine within its own design, doesn't give the versatility of movement that the Glidecam (or way more expensive Steadicam) systems have. It is also WAY more expensive than comparable Glidecam gear. HOWEVER, the Merlin support arm and vest ARE awesome. They are actually cheaper than the Glidecam Smooth Shooter (at $1500 instead of $1600) AND have a dual-stage support arm. It can carry a lower maximum load than the X-10 but if you are only flying a DSLR sans rig on the thing, that is actually a good thing.

One thing of note about this hybrid system: You will need to adapt the Merlin arm to accept the Glidecam stabilizer. This actually isn't hard to do. Stay away from DIY solutions like using a hammer (not a joke) and buy a custom built adapter like this one:

http://www.berkeysystem.com/store/specialty-items/glidecam-to-steadicam-adapter/

It is only $45 so well worth having a legitimate adapter instead of the nuts-and-bolts DIY solutions.

I hope that helps.


----------

